# BSR - Bassari Resources



## aileenb (27 December 2007)

Does anyone know about this company .
They are due to float on ASX Jan 7th. Goldmining in Senegal i believe.
I think they sound intriguing.


----------



## googs (17 September 2009)

I got in at 0.04 so reasonably happy with its progress!  Not sure what the future holds for it, currently at 0.20c.  Sell or hold?


----------



## googs (9 November 2009)

googs said:


> I got in at 0.04 so reasonably happy with its progress!  Not sure what the future holds for it, currently at 0.20c.  Sell or hold?





I'm glad I held now...but for how long?  Currently at 0.42 and climbing.  Where is the limit?  Thoughts?


----------



## googs (11 November 2009)

Trading halt announced today until Friday morning pending some announcement...what do people think of this?  Good or bad news?


----------



## springhill (21 August 2012)

Not one I am interested in for capital structure reasons, but some nice gold hits. Closed the day up 18% and on its high.

*6m @ 22.8 g/t Gold – Makabingui High Grade Results*
Bassari Resources announce high-grade gold intercepts from its resource drilling program at the Makabingui Gold Project in Senegal, West Africa. Current drill program is focused on growing the resource to +1 million ounces by year’s end.

● High-grade results include the following intercepts:
 6m @ 22.8 g/t gold
 3m @ 36.6 g/t gold
 4m @ 8.7 g/t gold
 6m @ 6.7 g/t gold
 2m @ 7.6 g/t gold
 8m @ 4.5 g/t gold
 1m @ 29.8 g/t gold

● Ongoing resource drilling program confirms potential to significantly expand the current Makabingui resource of 503,000 ounces at 2.6 g/t gold
● Continuity of mineralisation is confirmed and system remains open at depth, across and along strike
● Current program totals +18,500 metres completed with resource drilling continuing
● Approximately 65% of assay results now received
● Significant improvement in sample turnaround times


----------



## greggles (17 April 2018)

Basari Resources at highs not seen since 2012 today. 

On 13 April, the company announced that it has received approval of the credit facility requested from Coris Bank International for the Makabingui Gold Project. The first phase of the project is currently underway and they are working their way towards the commencement of pit development. 

Share price is up 22.50% today to 2.5c. Here's a ten year chart for some longer term perspective.


----------

